# Circuito que por medio de ondas electromagneticas mida la distancia



## cronixoo (Abr 24, 2009)

hola mi idea era montar un circuito que emita una onda electromagnetica rebote este la reciba y calcule la distancia entre ambos 
gracias de antemano y salu2


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

Cual es la distancia máxima que necesitas?
Te serviría por ultrasonidos? Creo que hay que esforzarse un poco mas, buscar, o por lo menos especificar bien lo que querés, y para que lo queres.
Capaz que estos dos enlaces te sirven:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about22382.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24598.html


----------



## cronixoo (Abr 25, 2009)

muchas gracias por los enlaces pero yo me referia a uno que funcionase con ondas electromagneticas y que tubiera un rango mayor de alcance 
gracias y salu2


----------



## Cacho (Abr 25, 2009)

Hola Cronixoo

Tu pedido tiene un punto bastante débil: Para que el medidor funcione hace falta que la onda viaje en una determinada dirección, choque contra un objeto y rebote hacia el emisor.

Entonces:
1) Las diferencias de tiempo entre la onda emitida y la devuelta serán infinitesimales (la onda viaja a 300.000 km/s), con lo que necesitarás una medición de tiempo más que muy precisa (una millonésima de segundo de error te da un error de 300m en la distancia), y
2) Las ondas electromagnéticas rebotan contra...

Saludos


----------



## cronixoo (Abr 25, 2009)

eso es ,¿como se podria hacer el circito?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola Cronixoo
> 
> Tu pedido tiene un punto bastante débil: Para que el medidor funcione hace falta que la onda viaje en una determinada dirección, choque contra un objeto y rebote hacia el emisor.
> 
> ...







			
				cronixoo dijo:
			
		

> eso es ,¿como se podria hacer el circito?


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

La cuestión es *para que* necesitas el circuito. Esto mas bien tiene pinta de radar, de lo cual ya se habló mucho en el foro.


----------



## cronixoo (Abr 25, 2009)

si que es verdad de que se hablo en el foro pero no se soluciono y los ``radares´´ que e visto son mas bien sonares ya que funcionaban a ultrasonidos y etnian un rango de distancia muy pequeño


----------



## Cacho (Abr 25, 2009)

A ver Cronixo, vamos de nuevo:


Primer Paso: Encontrar un reloj lo suficientemente preciso.
Un reloj atómico tiene una precisión de 1 segundo en 30.000 años. Eso es 1/30.000 de segundo por año y 0,09 millónésimas de segundo por día, si no me equivoqué en la cuenta. Ahí hay una precisión suficiente como para hacer la base de tiempo de tu medidor de distancia (no es la mejor, pero puede servir).
Entonces: Hacer un reloj atómico o uno mejor.

Segundo Paso: Hacer un generador de ondas elecromagnéticas.
No es simple, pero es más fácil que el reloj atómico.

Tercer Paso: Hacer un receptor de ondas electromagnéticas.
Éste tendrá que recibir la onda y disparar el circuito de detención del conteo de tiempo. Está claro que todo tendrá que ser de ultra alta velocidad (del orden de la mil millonésima parte de segundo o más). No es imposible, pero sí muy difícil.

Cuarto Paso: Algo que procese la información recibida.
Esto es lo más simple, y hasta se puede hacer a mano con una calculadora a la que le quepan muchos ceros.

Quinto Paso: Encontrar un material que haga rebotar las ondas electromagnéticas.
Este te lo dejo a vos.


Preguntas:
¿Qué es exactamente lo que estás intentando medir? ¿Cuáles son las especificaciones que tenés que cumplir con el aparato?

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

Entonces todos los radares tienen un reloj atómico?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 25, 2009)

No creo Electrodan.

En un radar tenés un poco más de tolerancia. Si ubicás un avión que está a 60km a 30 o 50m de su posición real, no es nada terrible.
Si medís una distancia de 100m y tenés un error de 30m, ahí sí que tenés un lindo problemita.

Seguramente habrá modelos con relojes atómicos o cosas parecidas para lograr precisiones enormes, pero no me parece que sean la norma.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

Claro, con distancias mayores tolerancias mayores.


----------



## cronixoo (Abr 26, 2009)

gracias por contestar a ver vamos por partes mientras yo sigo buscando algun reloj preciso podriais decirme como hacer  la parte generadora de las ondas electromagneticas
gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 26, 2009)

Estimado usuario cronixoo:

En que idioma hay que pedirle *QUE EXPLIQUE PARA QUE QUIERE USAR* este mecanismo de medición!

Sin eso, las personas que le estan tratando de ayudar solo pueden tirar ideas al voleo sin llegar a una propuesta coherente. No ha pensado usted que la resolucion temporal de los circuitos involucrados en la ayuda que pide son todos dependientes del rango de distancia y del tamaño de los objetos que quiera detectar?

Para el futuro inmediato, le recomiendo la lectura a conciencia de este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/post-189914.html

Saludos!


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 26, 2009)

yo tambien te recomiendo esa lectura amigo.

y si quieres tu circuito para un radar, pues mejor te recomiendo te subas a la asotea de tu casa y te pongas a rotar y ver que es lo que puedes ver =)

por que no creo que puedas hacer ese tipo de circuitos sin un laboratorio con las herramientas necesarias.... o si lo tienes?


----------



## cronixoo (Abr 26, 2009)

Ola el rango del circuito me gustaria que fuese de 500 a 1000 metros


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Para el futuro inmediato, le recomiendo la lectura a conciencia de este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/post-189914.html


No penesé que fuera eso!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 26, 2009)

Acostumbrate a que sea eso...
Yo también he mandado gente a leerlo desde ayer. Sos el padre de una criatura que tendrá muchas lecturas, o por lo menos muchas recomendaciones de lectura.
Y lo de las tolerancias, tiene que ver con los porcentajes (errores relativos).
Pasa lo mismo que con las resistencias: En una R de 2kΩ tener un error absoluto de 1kΩ representa un 50% de error relativo (tolerancia). Si la resistencia es de 100kΩ, un error absoluto de 1kΩ representa un error relativo del 1%.

Volviendo al nuevo dato de Cronixoo, ¿La intención es medir qué cosa a 500 o 1000m y con qué precisión?
No es lo mismo intentar medir la distancia hasta una estaca clavada en el terreno que una montaña, y ninguna de esas opciones es lo mismo que intentar medir la distancia hasta una vaca caminando.

Te ayudaría bastante leer sobre ondas electromagnéticas y sus propiedades para ver los problemas a los que te vas a enfrentar para hacerlas rebotar, y tené en cuenta que te estás embarcando en un proyecto que no es muy usado, ni siquiera por los agrimensores que aún dependen de la óptica y los teodolitos (o los GPS en algunos casos) para resolver situaciones como la que planteás.

Saludos


----------



## cronixoo (Abr 26, 2009)

ola en canto a la precison que me preguntais pues lo mas preciso que sea 
salu2 y gracias


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

La cuestión es *para que*. Si es algo secreto mejor no lo pongas en un foro, pues se necesita toda la información posible para poder ayudarte.


----------



## syurquina (May 18, 2009)

hola necesitaria saber si alguien tiene algun circuito o información para lozalizar objetos hasta de 30 metros le agradeceria si me envian algo gracias[/color]


----------



## electrodan (May 19, 2009)

Que investigaste hasta ahora?


----------



## alekse (Nov 16, 2010)

hola disculpen me interesa yo soy quimico y estoy trabajando  en una pintura anti radar. 
quisiera poder hacer  un radar  con microondas para saber si mi pintura impide que sea detectado
el objeto metalico, quiero un radar lo mas simple posible soma para demostar que no mi pintura funciona no quiero presicion solo cualitativo
espero que me exprese bien atte
gracias


----------



## Dario (Nov 16, 2010)

hola. 
yo no se mucho de radares pero, aqui hay uno para uso medicinal talvez se pudiese modificar para tu proposito. una vez vi tambien en una revista elektor, el uso de unos micro radares de microondas, (no ultrasonico) para un sistema de alarma o algo asi... 
saludosss


----------



## Beamspot (Nov 17, 2010)

Para el tema del AntiRadar, creo que la pregunta correcta es exactamente que Radar quiere que no lo detecte a uno.

Los militares usan uno muy divertido llamado UltraWideBand, muy difícil de engañar, muy difícil de fabricar (la parte receptora, que la emisora no es compleja), y por ende, muy interesante para esta gente.

Por suerte, los de Cypress tienen uno hecho PSoC que igual te interesa. La ventaja es que abarca un gran ancho de banda, y por tanto cubre frecuencias más comunes de rádares como los de la policía (de los que se usan para multar por exceso de velocidad).


----------

